# Egg Yoke



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Is ok to give Delilah cooked egg yoke? Since I am trying to eat healthy and get my protein in. I am eating only the white and discarding the yoke. I gave her half of one and to my surprise, miss picky pants LOVED it and is wanting more.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think they're fine for dogs, just watch her reaction to them. Make sure they don't upset her tummy. Micky gets the squirts from egg yolk. He likes them though, so its kind of sad. Also, I wouldn't feed her raw egg yolk. Raw eggs make me nervous about selmonella, etc. Unless the eggs are fresh, but if they are store bought, you should cook them first.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The yolks are much healthier than the white. The white is pure protein and little else, while the yolk contains choline, and other nutrients. Mine love egg yolks, raw and cooked. I buy my eggs from a local farmer.


----------

